# Powdered Milk



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Ok..I know all of you will be able to tell me where to get the best powdered milk. I want some for my beginning preps but also some to make some mixes with. I have never bought it so I am asking all you knowledgable preppers where is the best price and best tasting. I dont want to buy 50 pounds at once though. Smaller packages to start with and build up my stash with those.
Thanks so much!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Probably THE best tasting powdered milk I've had for drinking is NIDO. It's whole milk, rather than non-fat. You find it most often in the Hispanic foods section as it is a Mexican product. My second favorite is Provident Pantry brand non-fat milk. I tend to mix the 2 if I'm making milk to drink, makes it about a 2% milk. For mixes that aren't going to be refrigerated and may be stored for quite a while, I'd go with the non-fat powdered milk. The whole milk has more potential for going rancid (the fats in it). I keep my opened can of Nido (small can like a baby formula can) in the fridge, and I keep the Provident Pantry non-fat in the freezer. Take out the #10 can, scoop out what I need, and put it back. This is a can from before Y2K, and it's still perfectly good, though nearly empty...time to buy more.

I also have several cans of Sanalac on the shelf, but since I haven't tried them yet, I can't give you an opinion on it.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I agree, I like the NIDO best of all I have tried. It mixes well and is pretty good to drink, great to cook with.


----------



## calliesue (Sep 5, 2009)

Powdered milk from the grocery store is pretty expensive. Try emergency essentials, provident pantry. pretty good.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Ditto on the NIDO, but I also like Sanalac -- used to buy it all the time before they started packaging in the 1 quart envelopes and it go so expensive. I haven't tried any from the prep sites as I can't afford a carton at a time.


----------



## Aunt Elner (Feb 6, 2005)

For drinking, I prefer Nido - but make sure that you get plain Nido, and not Nido Kinder, which is more like a chemical soup. No matter what type of dry milk you buy, it seems to taste better if mixed up ahead of time and chilled; a couple of drops of vanilla extract per quart helps with the taste as well. As does chocolate syrup 

Most of the powdered milk that we use comes from either Aldi's or the Evil Empire (Wal-Mart). For a while, the EE brand was cheaper in the 1 qt envelopes than in the box; not sure on the prices now. Aldi's was always cheaper than EE, but I haven't bought it in a while, so I'm not sure on the price again. I left the milk that was already in the envelopes (mylar lined) in storage as is, but the milk that was loose in the boxes was transferred to 1/2 gallon canning jars, vac sealed, and put in the darkest corner of a cool pantry. This is for the milk that I use and rotate. The long term storage I bought in #10 cans and it is stored in the cool pantry.

I use dry milk for making cocoa mix for my husband to take to work, and also occasionally make up a quart when we are out of store milk. It doesn't get used all that often. Keeping in mind to store what you use, and use what you store, well, I use a lot more evaporated milk than I do dry milk - it works better for soups, pudding, gravy, and as a coffee lightener than dry milk does (though I don't care for it for drinking) - so I keep quite a bit of it in my prep stocks. We plan to bug in rather than bug out, so weight isn't a large factor in our equation.


----------



## VT Chicklit (Mar 22, 2009)

Powdered milk from the LDS canneries is the least expensive. The price is $7.90 for a 4 lb can, $8.90 for a 5 lb pouch, or $41.65 for a 25 lb bulk bag. The smaller quantities are packaged by you at the cannery. I purchased the bulk bag and I am repackaging it at home.


----------



## Charly (Feb 20, 2010)

Ditto the LDS Cannery milk. 

I think once you start using it, you'll be surprised how often you use it. I find more ways all the time. 

Drinking, baking, making mixes, making substitute cream of soups, making yogurt, making yogurt cheese.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

I get my dry milk from the LDS cannery as well. But before we went that way the milk we bought was the plain old Sam's Club/Wal Mart Great Value Brand. For the price per ounce and taste we found it to be pretty decent.

We go through a pretty fair amount of milk, but we never reconstitute it as liquid milk. Instead we use it in pretty much every baked good we make, mashed potatoes, grits, puddings, and many other things. You can hide an amazing amount of dry milk in different things.

Repackaging is key if the milk doesn't come already put up for long term storage. All of mine was repacked into glass canning jars then vacuum sealed before we started buying it in cans packed with oxygen absorbers.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Used to get the dry milk at Aldi but it has become outrageous in price. I order the Saco dry milk from Amazon. Reasonable and 15% off besides if you buy on the automatic shipment plan. Comes in bulk box. Use for all our cooking. Cow tragedy on the frozen pond has us waiting until June for fresh milk. For excellent drinking taste I like the milk at www.beprepared.com. We mix it with hot water at night and chill until am. Tastes really good. I have a number of cases stored for long term use plus that's what we drink while waiting for Joy to freshen. DEE


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

This came up in a "sideline" of another thread (#10 cans at Sam's). Someone found this comparison chart 
http://www.utahpreppers.com/2010/03/great-powdered-milk-taste-test-and-review/

might help you. 

I buy from the LDS storehouse because it's a good price and I'm going there for wheat and oats, anyways. I have yet to use powder milk for drinking. So far I only use it for making mixes....."fresh" milk from the store is less expensive, so that's what we drink.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

So when storing powdered milk, which is best for long term storage, Regular or Fortified? 
I'm preparing to order from Emergency Essentials and I'm getting milk this order.
(I'm really liking their "12 Can Baking Combo" this month!)


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

I get my powdered milk from Smart & Final, our regional wholesale janitorial and restaurant supply store. It's their house brand, but it's a USA product AND the only one they carry, and a better price than the Carnation in grocery stores.

They used to have it really cheap, but after the tainted milk/melamine scandal with milk in China it disappeared for quite a while. I think it was Chinese product.

I'd rather pay more and get US product, though I don't hardly have a choice. When it wasn't available there I just didn't buy it for a year or two.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

If there's a dairy processing plant near you that makes butter, they usually also have powdered milk. I can drive an hour and pick up a 50 lbs bag anytime - and it's GOOD milk. I wonder if sometimes the difference is the freshness? Look around and see what you might find. As for price, the price here changes and I have to call ahead. We don't drink it now, but we did raise 5 kids on only powdered milk. If I can drink it - anyone can drink it. (Put ice in it to get it really, really cold!).


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Good reminder thread for me, we'd bought a few 2-lb boxes of 1-qt packs of GV brand from Wal-Mart and never even tested the product out. First observation is that despite a few rice-weevil pupae in the outside box (been fighting an infestation in our main food-prep room), there's no sign of those little holes in the inner packs and one I just opened to mix up and cool in the fridge had no sign of those vile bugs inside it. I also noticed that the price per-weight was less for the GV boxes of qt packs as compared to larger boxes filled with bulk powder, but that was a year ago and I think I noticed they've adjusted upwards to be about the same now. Sounds like the LDS source may be the best, but the evil empire here carries NIDO also, so including them in price and taste comparison shopping before any major stocking decision might be a good idea.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I do buy some powered milk to keep on our shelves but lately I have bought a liquid milk in cardboard containers that I find where the canned milk products are at the stores..Tops or Wal-Mart. It is pricey..maybe $2.50 for a quart..but it is regular milk and taste just like..regular milk. I have used it when we are running low on our goat or store bought milk and you really can't tell the difference. I do remember my mother mixing half powered milk and half whole milk. Made it last a little longer. Evaporated milk in cans is a little like cream for your coffee and that also has a long shelf life too.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Ohio dreamer said:


> This came up in a "sideline" of another thread (#10 cans at Sam's). Someone found this comparison chart
> http://www.utahpreppers.com/2010/03/great-powdered-milk-taste-test-and-review/
> 
> might help you.
> ...


I wish we could order that from LDS but all they have on the catalog is wheat, rice, oats and beans for the general populace.

Isn't there anyone who goes to the storehouse in VA that wants someone to tag along? LOL.


----------

